# THK Update



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well i've had the pups on Keen for almost a week now and the results with both are very evident. 

Gretel enjoys THK almost as much as Godric, they still haven't quite understood that when I get out the food container it's not immediately feeding time and they get a little confused but they're always excited when the 10 minutes is up.

One thing I have noticed is that Godric seems quite thin so I believe i'm underfeeding my growing boy. He's got all of his energy so i'm not overly worried, but I did up his food a bit today and asked my OH to give him some scrambled eggs when he makes his lunch. I've been feeding Godric 1/2C daily which I feel isn't enough for his growing metabolism. My OH feels Gretel is a wee bit thin but I think she's fine, i'll keep an eye and supplement as necessary.

Gretels weeping hasn't completely stopped but it has slowed a bit, whether or not that's from the food or weather i'm not sure but I am pleased to say she's transitioned well. They're both peeing more than normal, and i'm having to ride my OH to make sure she's taken out more frequently as I don't want her holding it, for whatever reason she WILL NOT use a potty pad. She'll pee wherever she is but she will not go to the pad even though she used one her first year; part of me wishes she would but I wont pad train her again, I'm going to be transitioning Godric to strictly outdoor as well after the cold season because I don't intend to keep the potty pad past 1 year old but he was a cinch to pad train I can't imagine he'll take the transition rough.

Anywho, that's what's going on here, very busy getting ready for holidays and such. With these results I can't imagine anything going wrong at this point. Godric goes in for his neuter next week and i'll chart his weight, hopefully we can fatten the little booger up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If they are peeing a TON, down the water a bit. But mostly, its good for them to have their systems flushed out with the water, just like it is ours. Many dogs don't drink enough water to process their kibble and its really rough on their systems. 

How have their poos been? 

I would say while Gordric is a pup, as long as he's not getting chunky, you can definitely up his food, or supplement it with things like you said -- scrambled egg, boiled or raw chicken, cooked or raw ground meats, etc. all which will make him feel more full too b'c of the protein


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like all & all it's still going well! You can add whatever you'd like to the food but I honestly feel the small amount of canned ZiwiPeak really helped add some bulk to THK when we fed it. I was trying to add some "bulk" to Marley & Matilda & it really helped. I added between 1-2tbsp to each THK meal.

Anyway, I'm glad they both like it. And unfortunately my crew never realized when I mixed the food they had to wait 10 minutes. They sat on the couch shaking, shivering & whining the entire time. One downfall to this food--their manners of "waiting patiently" go out the window! But at least you know they love their food.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Sounds like all & all it's still going well! You can add whatever you'd like to the food but I honestly feel the small amount of canned ZiwiPeak really helped add some bulk to THK when we fed it. I was trying to add some "bulk" to Marley & Matilda & it really helped. I added between 1-2tbsp to each THK meal.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad they both like it. And unfortunately my crew never realized when I mixed the food they had to wait 10 minutes. They sat on the couch shaking, shivering & whining the entire time. One downfall to this food--their manners of "waiting patiently" go out the window! But at least you know they love their food.


LOL the shaking shivering and shaking...its awful. We are TRYING desperately to train it out of ours now. So far no dice though lol.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad your little ones like it and are doing so well on it.  Mine are as well, and I'm very happy with it. Their coats have never looked better. My Pip does the shaking and whining too during the hydrate time. If I tell him to quiet down he will stop, (he's very well mannered, lol) but he still shakes and then when I put the food down he freaks out. :lol:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Great to hear it's going well so far. I'd do as suggested and up Godric's portions, if not more HK then add something else to boost the nutritional and calorie content. Since it's been cooler lately all 3 of my dogs are suddenly starting to lose weight even though their portion sizes have not changed. I'd say for ours it's due to the cold since they have to burn more calories to keep warm. This happens every winter for ours so I just up their portions for the winter months which I started this weekend.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That's so weird...my crew has lost a few oz as well. It does makes sense though where they burn more calories to keep warm.... Interesting!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> If they are peeing a TON, down the water a bit. But mostly, its good for them to have their systems flushed out with the water, just like it is ours. Many dogs don't drink enough water to process their kibble and its really rough on their systems.
> 
> How have their poos been?
> 
> I would say while Gordric is a pup, as long as he's not getting chunky, you can definitely up his food, or supplement it with things like you said -- scrambled egg, boiled or raw chicken, cooked or raw ground meats, etc. all which will make him feel more full too b'c of the protein


Yeah, he's a little on the thin side but his coat looks great and he's full of energy so I don't think he's deprived persay, but better safe than sorry. Their poo is okay, I can see some of the food in it but I read a while back sometimes it takes a bit for their body to get used to digesting it so I wasn't worried. And yes I LOVE that he pees clear, lets me know he's working and he's hydrated. I'm going to cut hers back just a bit I was doing a 1:2 ratio food/water so I may just go ahead and do 1:1



MChis said:


> Sounds like all & all it's still going well! You can add whatever you'd like to the food but I honestly feel the small amount of canned ZiwiPeak really helped add some bulk to THK when we fed it. I was trying to add some "bulk" to Marley & Matilda & it really helped. I added between 1-2tbsp to each THK meal.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad they both like it. And unfortunately my crew never realized when I mixed the food they had to wait 10 minutes. They sat on the couch shaking, shivering & whining the entire time. One downfall to this food--their manners of "waiting patiently" go out the window! But at least you know they love their food.


I'll definitely look into the canned Ziwi, I did supplement his kibble with a tablespoon every now and then of wellness but i'd rather the Ziwi, if it isn't a constant thing I can definitely afford it.



foggy said:


> Glad your little ones like it and are doing so well on it.  Mine are as well, and I'm very happy with it. Their coats have never looked better. My Pip does the shaking and whining too during the hydrate time. If I tell him to quiet down he will stop, (he's very well mannered, lol) but he still shakes and then when I put the food down he freaks out. :lol:


Oh mine are BAAAD we're trying to calm them down during the hydrating but I keep the food in zippys in an airtight container and as soon as they hear the seal break on the container or see the measuring up in my hand he starts going crazy and then she'll start in.



huskyluv said:


> Great to hear it's going well so far. I'd do as suggested and up Godric's portions, if not more HK then add something else to boost the nutritional and calorie content. Since it's been cooler lately all 3 of my dogs are suddenly starting to lose weight even though their portion sizes have not changed. I'd say for ours it's due to the cold since they have to burn more calories to keep warm. This happens every winter for ours so I just up their portions for the winter months which I started this weekend.


Mine both have slimmed a bit perhaps it's the weather, thank you for the insight. I guess we as humans only fatten up in the winter because we unlike our pups are in control of our food


----------

